# Undervolt settings for Nexus 10 tablet



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

These are the values I found for undervolting that should be completely stable for everyone. Others have posted similar results, with some being able to go a decent bit lower. Most people should be able to go lower by 50mv on just about every step, but this is a good starting point where no one's tablet should have any problems.
Stability was checked by running:
StabilityTest2.5 for 20 minutes or 10 runs (whichever takes longer) per frequency step
AnTuTu for 2 runs per step
CF-Bench once per step
SuperPi 32K, 64K, and 128K on each step
Basemark GUIbench once on each step


```
2000MHz  1300mv, stable<br />
1900MHz  1225mv, stable<br />
1800MHz  1175mv, stable<br />
1700MHz  1125mv, stable<br />
1600MHz  1075mv, stable<br />
1500MHz  1050mv, stable<br />
1400MHz  1025mv, stable<br />
1300MHz  1000mv, stable<br />
1200MHz  975mv,  stable<br />
1100MHz  950mv,  stable<br />
1000MHz  925mv,  stable<br />
900MHz   900mv,  stable<br />
800MHz   875mv,  stable<br />
700MHz   850mv,  stable<br />
600MHz   825mv,  stable<br />
500MHz   800mv,  stable<br />
400MHz   775mv,  stable<br />
300MHz   750mv,  stable<br />
200MHz   725mv,  stable
```
You can find an app for setting your voltage here:
https://play.google....mNjYzcxLnBtdyJd


----------

